# Alex 270 wheels



## saleenboy818 (Aug 29, 2011)

I have a Scattante R-570 that came equipped with front and rear Alex 270 wheels and bladed aero spokes. I also weighed around 330 LBS when purchased now down to 280. But I had about 700 miles on these (alot of climbing and stressing on the wheel) and I broke a spoke. After replacing the spoke at the shop ive been back there more then 5 times truing the wheel. It gets un trued after 2 or 3 rides and its always this spoke that broke before. Can anyone weigh on what they think i should do? Is there any wheels out there that are a decent price range that support the heavier rider?


----------



## tihsepa (Nov 27, 2008)

Recomendation? Get better wheels. 
I would go with something like a 105 or Ultegra hub laced to a Open Pro or Velocity rim. 32 spokes built 3 cross. 

These also look prety good. http://www.bicyclewheelwarehouse.com/road/riders-233-/pure-tour-700c-105/prod_156.html and I am sure they would serve you well for a long time.


----------



## Mike T. (Feb 3, 2004)

Those BWW Pure Tour wheels with the 36 spoke option and brass nipples would be good for you.

Those Alex low spoke wheels are absolutely not right for someone of your weight.


----------



## saleenboy818 (Aug 29, 2011)

Thanks guys for the replies. Looks like ill probably go with those pure V's. Do you know if they come built already or do I have to build them? Also any recommendation on tires?


----------



## Mike T. (Feb 3, 2004)

saleenboy818 said:


> Thanks guys for the replies. Looks like ill probably go with those pure V's. Do you know if they come built already or do I have to build them? Also any recommendation on tires?


Oh for sure they're already built. There are a zillion tires out there and thus the confusion. IMO heavier people (and I class myself at 170lbs in this) are far better off with at least 25mm wide tires rather than the normal 23mm wide ones that most bikes come with. Why they do that is beyond my comprehension. Narrower tires need higher pressures to ward off "pinch flats" where the tire gets compressed so far, when it hits a bump, that the tube gets pinched between rim and tire and it suffers two small holes that look like they were caused by snakes' fangs.

Wider tires have more volume and are therefore more forgiving to bump deflection. We can use lower pressures (sub 100psi) which results in more comfort than the hammering we get from 23mm wide tires with their needed 100+psi pressures.

The width (and therefore height) of tire you can use is usually limited by frame and fork clearance. Some silly frames and forks won't accept 25mm tires but that's quite rare.

As for makes - stick with a good name brand. I use Vittoria and their top tire too - their Open Corsa Evo CX. They sell for between $40 and $70 depending on where and when you get them. Continental tires are good and my Grand Prix 4 Season Vectran on my messy weather bike look like they will last forever.

I'm not suggesting you shop here but look at a site that shows lots of tires - BikeTiresDirect.com

I troll various mailorder sites and buy them on sale, in bulk.


----------



## saleenboy818 (Aug 29, 2011)

Thanks for the input. Any pros and cons with folding and wired tires? I like the folding ones better for installation and there a lot lighter but is it going to be better with wired tires for me?


----------



## JCavilia (Sep 12, 2005)

saleenboy818 said:


> Thanks for the input. Any pros and cons with folding and wired tires? I like the folding ones better for installation and there a lot lighter but is it going to be better with wired tires for me?


There's no performance difference between wire and kevlar bead, except the small weight diffference. Wire beads are often easier to install, because they can be made a little looser in size. The kevlar bead, since it has no stiffness, needs a little tighter fit to make sure it stays seated properly.

At your size, you should certainly get at least 25mm tires, and if your frame will clear them I'd look for 28 or larger.


----------



## Mike T. (Feb 3, 2004)

saleenboy818 said:


> Any pros and cons with folding and wired tires? I like the folding ones better for installation and there a lot lighter but is it going to be better with wired tires for me?


As I'm on the sporty end of cycling it's folding bead tires for me. All the best light racy ones are only made as folders. If a bit of weight doesn't matter to you and the tire you're considering come in wire bead then why not.

As for JC's comment about folding tires made tighter - folders are all I use and I can't remember the last time I used a tire lever for getting one on or off. Kevlar bead has no stiffness? Beads only work in tension. Try stretching one.


----------

